# 2012 union of capita, WHERE DO I GET THESE!!!!!



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They're real. Like the Ultrafears this year. Not a special model, just Contacts with a solid highback.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Didn't the Ultrafear have a different composition baseplate from the Contact? I seem to remember reading somewhere they did a carbon composite injected polymer rather than the fiberglass like in the normal Contact. Either way, you'll pay a premium over the normal Contact.

The Ultrafear was $90 over the Horrorscope as it was, to do an Ultrafear+Ultrafear over a Horrorscope+Contact setup, I would guess you might pay anywhere from $110-$140 more.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

From a store and when they go on sale.


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

These are The Danny Kass bindings. Flite baseplate with a little stiffer highback.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tomek142 said:


> These are The Danny Kass bindings. Flite baseplate with a little stiffer highback.


Danny Kass rides Gnu genius. Why would his pro model be for CAPiTA?


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

I think these are danny kass pro models for 2012?

union-danny-kass-peace


----------



## tomek142 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Danny Kass rides Gnu genius. Why would his pro model be for CAPiTA?


Because he rides for Union GENIUS!!!!!! Not Capita! Two different companies.

Danny Kass Binding


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

in referece to union x capita binding you called them Danny Kass's. Hey, funny enough that link takes you to a binding covered in CAPiTA.

And I don't recall seeing a cutout in the frame of the CAPiTA's. So they aren't Flites and are therefore not even the Kass Binding rebranded for CAPiTA.



tomek142 said:


> Because he rides for Union GENIUS!!!!!! Not Capita! Two different companies.
> 
> Danny Kass Binding


Eh. That's like saying that Raiden and Nitro are completely different companies. Coal, Union, CAPiTA are all under C3.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

so can you or can you not buy this bindings online? 
cause i know the Ultrafears where limited edition a couple of years ago for celebrations of the 10 th year of Union.. only like 150 made


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

The Union of Capita binding is a ltd binding. Available at selected shops 9/15. Price tag is $219. It's got a Contact base that is carbon injected. So a little lighter, and a little stiffer than the standard Contact. Highback is from our Team only bindings, that gets a good graphic overload. Uprgraded straps and it's own thermoformed zipper case as well as a copy of Defenders Of Awesome movie in there. All for the $219. There's only 260 pairs available and there in 5 of the binding boxes, there is a Golden DVD. That is good for a free CAPiTA Ultrafear snowboard. A little extra extra with the binding, to help promote the movie, and keep it a small run binding.

Dannys binding is similar except it's built on a Flite baseplate, with all the same stuff that goes into the Capita binding. Carbon, graphics, upgraded straps and a hard case. This binding is available in 3 sizes, and sells for $209. 

And yes CAPiTA, COAL and Union are all under the same roof at C3, where they share reps, warehouse, phone lines and what not, but they are 3 completely separate running companys.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

so there is 0 chance of buying them online... u have to win them or somethign?


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Milo, the House, Boards N Motion, Moda, Shred Shop, Eternal, C3-Shop, Back Country will all have them online 9/15.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

can you like pre-order bindings, or just wait until they are available online??

if so any email address you can give me to a cheap site which will sell them?


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

OzSnow said:


> if so any email address you can give me to a cheap site which will sell them?


wtf? you want a handout on a limited release binding pre-season? No one is going to be selling these below msrp, and they will likely sell out well before any spring sales.

,


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

idshred said:


> wtf? you want a handout on a limited release binding pre-season?
> 
> ,



im australian... sorry mate, dont know when the realeses are in europe


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

ahhh.. didn't see you were in australia.


----------



## BrianInTheBurbs (Jul 21, 2011)

damn those are sexyyy.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Got to stop making rash purchases while on nightshift......just bought these purely cause they look sick! Only bought my 390 Bosses in Dec ha ha!


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Taskmaster said:


> Got to stop making rash purchases while on nightshift......just bought these purely cause they look sick! Only bought my 390 Bosses in Dec ha ha!


were did you get them from??


----------

